

Using cookies rather than registrations for voting - shreeshga
http://www.xkcdb.com/?about

======
bigiain
"While I don't object to releasing it in principle, the code prep required is
not high priority for me and I'm reluctant to accept responsibility for
maintaining an open-source project."

Open Source, not "free" and in "free beer", but "free" as in "free puppy"…

